

Aha recognizes product and engineering leaders with mojo - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/aha-recognizes-product-and-engineering-leaders-with-mojo/

======
richmironov
Great to see so many cool product folks virtually assembled!

~~~
bdehaaff
Indeed. The response was terrific and we were humbled that so many folks
wanted to participate.

